# Help with my eels



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

I have 2 big fire eels and 1 big tire track and they all have these cuts first one had it and then the other 2 got it. Water is good and I do 50 percent water change weekly ,any help would be good but if any one can heal them u I would give them to u for a big bichir or free to the right person who can house them cause there all big


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

These look like heater burns. make sure you have a cage around the heater because these guys like to huddle up next to/ under/around things.


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

I do have a cage around it it's the fluval e series


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Hmm, I dunno then. Perhaps bacterial, stemming from water quality, but you say the water quality is good, I would recheck my pH, nitrates, ammonia, etc. Just guessing though.


----------

